# Grey Knights - Chiaroscuro style



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Did this a while back when they just came out and still hot. 
Work done with airbrush (80%) and oil paint. 
For more pics: http://www.coolminiornot.com/artist/nuclealosaur












I've got some people asking whether I used photoshop to edit my gallery pics so I filmed them to show that no photoefx was used. 

So here's a video for 360 view







Hope you like them!

Fasai


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

those are quite amazing, for grey knights. love their models but hate their 'canon' scheme.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice.
I was going to put some of my grey knights up but I don't think I'll bother now...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are amazing. I like how you were able to make them seem like they are one color and several colors sim-taneously.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments.

I try to keep them as simple and cinematic as possible without adding too much 'extras' on them (like the heraldry and skewered books). 

Really glad you guys liked my style - will be posting more works soon.

Cheers
Fasai


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

How the hell did you get that power weapon effect?


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Long story short:

I came. These are great.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

airbrush is good for a lot of things like basecoating and painting the nemesis force or power weapons...
i really like the models, but also really like the (cork?) bases... might giving a quick run through of how you painted those?? because im looking for something similar for my chapter


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You made the Grey Knights actually look powerful and intimidating rather than just Ward-Derp. That's a crowning achievement in itself.


----------



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I've got 5 more that I'll film when I paint them next time. Also working on a dreadknight too 
 

Will have to finish commissioned projects off first, but will post a tutorial video here as soon as they're ready.

Cheers
Fasai


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear goodness... Air brush and oil paint? Is that a relatively easy painting technique, is there a tutorial somewhere?

Edit: Come to think of it, that painting style would fit perfectly with the Space Hulk minis.


----------



## nuclealosaur (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks

These are some of my really first attempts at the chiaroscuro/OSL technique:









---


At first I used really thinned down oil paint as wash, later I've found that using oil as glaze gives a really interesting result.

Make sure you varnish your minis first though, turps can kill the plastic/paint pretty easily


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear Jebus... those are fantastic...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are really nice. Well now I know who to beg to paint my grey knights. lol


----------

